# Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden



## borni66 (11. Sep. 2009)

hallo liebe teichliebhaber !

ich habe mich in diesem Forum neu registriert und schon viel gelesen und gestöbert.

Ich plane meinen vorhandenen fertigteich (1000liter) durch einen deutlich grösseren folienteich zu erweitern.

den fertigteich habe ich mit relativ grossem aufwand "unsichtbar" gemacht und daneben aus Beton/Bruchstein eine wasserterasse und ein kleines zusatzbecken mit kurzem bachlauf gestaltet. den fertigteich möchte ich gern in mein neues projekt einbeziehen. den bachlauf ebenfalls. der kleine teich neben dem fertigteich soll allerdings verschwinden. hier soll sich der neue grosse teich an das fertigbecken anfügen. 

nach dem studium einiger beiträge hier habe ich ins auge gefasst die beiden teiche mit einem rohr (ca. 11 cm durchmesser)  unterhalb der wasseroberfläche zu verbinden. hierfür möchte ich passende flanche verwenden. ich gehe davon aus das ich sowohl den flanch am fertigbecken wie auch den am neuen folienteich wasserdicht anbringen kann. 

mir ist bewusst das beide teiche den selben wasserstand haben müssen da der fertigteich sonst überläuft. 

für den neuen folienteich steht mir die gesamte rasenfläche (s. Foto) zur verfügung.

die fläche hat die masse 8x4 meter. 

ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr fachleute mir die ein oder andere idee besonders zum verbinden der beiden teiche geben könntet. ebenso möchte ich einen Überlauf im neuen teich anbringen.

das hatte ich mir so gedacht das ich im randbereich schon beim ausheben des neuen teiches ein pvc rohr in boden betoniere und dieses dann ebenfalls mit einem flanch mit der teichfolie verbinde. innerhalb des teiches möchte ich dann senkrecht ein rohr in den flanch stecken und dieses dann bei optimalem wasserstand kürzen. der ablauf wird in einen nahegelegen schacht im garten weg erfolgen.

soweit mein vorhaben und meine provisorische planung.

ich möchte den neuen teich möcglichst naturnah mit realtiv wenig steinen bauen. um die saugsperre zu installieren und unsichtbar zu machen habe ich mir gedacht rund um den teich mit draht verbundene holzpalisaden in ein kleines betonfundament zu setzen an die sich die folie dann anlegen kann. auf die palisaden möchte ich später dann eine folie legen und hierauf grassoden oder stückweise ein paar steine oder holzwurzeln legen um die folie komplett verschwinden zu lassen.

was haltet ihr von meinem plänen ? was kann ich besser oder anders machen ?

ich füge noch ein bilde vom jetzigen teich und der rasenfläche bei.

schon jetzt herzlichen dank !!!


----------



## borni66 (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

nochmals hallo,

schade, keine meinung oder idee von euch.


----------



## mitch (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

:willkommen
borni,


das verbinden der teiche mit einem flansch ist schon mal der richtige ansatz. 

so, aber bevor du den spaten in die hand nimmst sollten wir mal rausfinden was für ne art von teich das ganze mal werden soll  
teichabdichtung: pvc / epdm / gfk / ?
naturnah mir/ohne fisch ? 
wenn fisch ==> goldi / koi / __ moderlieschen / ... ?
wenn fisch ==> filter gekauft / selbergebaut / filtergraben / ... ?
​m. m. solltest du den fertigteich verkaufen o. ä. plane lieber die feigewordene stelle in den zukünftigen teich mit ein ==> gibt auf jedenfall mehr wasservolumen.

für den rand: such mal hier im forum nach kapilarsperre - ist echt wichtig das richtig zu machen.

du siehst schon ein teich ist nicht nur ein loch mit wasser   es gibt so viele fragen - und fragen kost ja nix - also nur zu 




​


----------



## Annett (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

Hallo Borni.

Holz für eine dauerhafte Konstruktion in der Erde? Da gibt es wesentlich Haltbareres. Siehe Thias Beitrag. 
Die anderen Fachbeiträge sind übrigens auch wirklich lesenwert, wenn man einen Teich plant. 

Was den Übergang zwischen beiden Teichen an geht. Wie wäre es denn, beide über eine Art Stufe miteinander zu verbinden? D.h. der alte Teich bekommt einen absichtlichen Überlauf und dieser geht zum neuen Teich. Um den evtl. auftretenden Höhenunterschied zu überwinden, könnte man noch ein, zwei Stufen einbauen. 
Eine Pumpe würde dann für eine langsame oder intervallmäßige Umwälzung sorgen.


----------



## borni66 (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo mitch,

vielen dank für deine antwort. freue mich das du dich mit meinen fragen beschäftigt hast. 

also.....

-teichabdichtung möchte ich pvc folie stärke 1 mm verwenden. natürlich mit sandschicht darunter und 300er flies

- den teich möchte ich naturnah haben. d.h ufer mit kap.-sperre /betonrand von aussen zum teichrand hin schräg ansteigend. zum abschluss dann senkrechte kante wo die folie anliegen soll. auf den beton möchte ich flache bruchsteine legen die mit etwas breiteren fugen verlegt werden sollen. diese steine sollen sich dann nahtlos an den rasen anfügen. zwischen die fugen möchte ich erde geben und darin soll dann unkraut/Rasen wachsen können. 
die folie möchte ich so gut es geht "unsichtbar" machen. nach dem senkrechten rand am dem die folie anliegt möchte ich eine sumpfzone gestalten mit pflanzen die den sichtbaren folienrand dann verdecken. die sumpfzone möchte ich aber nur abschnittsweise machen. fische habe ich bislang einige goldfische 4 shubunkins die in meinem fertigteich prächtig wachsen. ich habe glasklares wasser 

- wassertiefe möchte ich mind. 1.20 haben

- bisher benutze ich einen druckfilter den ich in einem eckigen glasfaserschacht "versteckt" habe. der filterbehälter hat ein volumen von ca. 40 liter und einen integrierten UVC. 

- pumpen habe ich 2 im einsatz. einmal für den filter eine "kaskade 7600" und für meine wasserterassen und kleinen bachlauf eine Einhell mit 4.000 l /std.

- von dem fertigteich möchte ich mich nicht trennen. es gibt dafür 2 gründe:
1. es war ein geschenk meiner freundin zum geburtstag
2. die höhere mit bruchsteinen angelegten wasserterassen stehen teilweise auf dem rand des fertigteichs.
also das hiesse, wenn ich das becken rausreisse dann ist meine ganze arbeit hin und für meinen geschmack ist das wirklich zu schade. darum mein gedanke mit dem rohr unterhalb der wasserlinie.

- noch ein gedanke beschäftigt mich in meiner planung...ich würde den filter gern dort lassen wo er jetzt ist, aber die filterpumpe dann in den neuen grossen folienteich plazieren und den schlauch der zum filter führt dann durch das unterwasser-verbindungsrohr führen. den rücklauf in den neuen teich würde ich dann über den bisherigen kleinen bachlauf (dessen lauf ich dann anpassen würde) realisieren.

- zum korreckten wasserstand von bisherigem und neuem teich.... das wollte ich so machen:

1. den optimalen wasserstand im fertigteich mittels langer richtlatte und wasserwaage auf mehere punkte der neuen teichfläche übertragen. als höhenmarke holzpflöcke in richtiger höhe (oberkante) einschlagen. die neue fläche ist ziemlich eben. 

2 dann den teichumriss festlegen und beginnen die sumpfzone auszuheben. der rand der sumpfzone (richtung teich) soll einen wulzt erhalten (ca. 3cm) auf den dann eine böschungsmatte gelegt werden soll die später zuwachsen soll

3 abfallend von diesem wulzt möchte ich mich dann terassenförmig bis zur tiefe von ca. 1.20 vorarbeiten.

4. am grillplatz möchte keine sumpfzone gestalten sondern das ufer mit bruchsteinen erstellen. 

ich hoffe das sind erstmal einige angaben mit denen du etwas anfangen kannst. 

für jeden tipp und ratschlag bin ich sehr dankbar.

gruss

borni66


----------



## borni66 (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo annett,

auch dir danke für deine vorschläge.

also...

den jetzigen teich mit einem absichtlichen überaluf zu versehen würde bedeuten das der neue teich tiefer in der wiese eingelassen werden müsste wie ich es beabsichtigt habe um einen abfluss möglich zu machen. das bisherige fertigbecken ist so eingesetzt das der teichwulzt gerade über den boden liegt. das bedeutet das der wasserspiegel ca. 5cm unter der rasenfläche liegt in der ich den neuen teich alegen möchte. 

den beitrag von thias habe ich mir bereits genau angesehen und möchte das ufer so gestalten wie unter punkt 2.1. abweichend möchte ich aber statt beton die flachen bruchsteine verwenden um den teichrand so natürlich wie möglich gestalten zu können und der folie so auch ermöglichen senkrecht zu stehen. den senkrechten teil der sich dann hinter der foilie befindet soll dachte ich dann mit mörtel zu glätten um die folie nicht zu beschädigen und so auch die bruchtseine zu fixieren.

gruss

borni

gruss

borni66


----------



## mitch (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hi borni,

ok nun wissen wir mehr - naturnaher pvc teich mit goldis + shubunkins (werden mit der zeit mehr ), fertigteich bleibt.


um einen sauberen rand hinzubekommen würde ich rasenkantensteine setzen, die du noch mit den bruchsteinen dekorieren kannst, von der teichseite her gut mit kies/sand anfüllen und die folie bleibt stehen - und fertig ist die kapilarsperre. grassoden würde ich keine zu nahe an den teich legen ==> es bilden sich schnell dochte und ne saubere mähkante hat auch ihre vorteile 

so hab ich das gemacht :

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/43222&d=1241363465

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/43227&d=1241367821

und so schauts dann aus:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/45002&d=1243152879

die folie im randbereich solltest du immer mit ufermatte & co abdecken sonst bekommt die pvc folie nen sonnenbrand  (ich persöhnlich mag immer keine folie mehr sehen ) 

die terasen sollten wenn möglich immer eine leicht neigung zum teichrand haben dann hält der kies/sand besser darauf.

dein alter filter wird dann wohl für den großen teich etwas zu klein sein - da solltest du dann mal über alternativen nachdenken (platz, wohin, anschlüsse, verrohrung, ....)

das beste ist aber, wie annett schon sagt, in den fachbeiträgen zu finden


----------



## borni66 (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hi mitch,

danke für die vielen guten ideen....das mit dem randbereich (sand u. kies) werde ich genauso machen. auch wegen der terassen....guter vorschlag.

ich möchte möglichst viele bereiche...auch unter wasser (terassen).... mit flachen und dünnen bruchsteinen abdecken...die kann ich nämlich umsonst in grösseren mengen bekommen.

entlang des grillplates und des schmalen weges bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig welches ufer...an bruchsteine jeder grösse kann ich zur zeit kommen. ein freund hat für eine pauschale die erdgeschosssteine eines 400 jahre alten fachwerkhauses gekauft. auch er wird im frühjahr einen teich anlegen.

an der auf dem foto rechten seite (schuppen) will ich einen schmalen weg mit platten legen damit man an die tonnen kommt....und dann die bepflanzte sumpfzone. ebenso an dem zaun zum nachbarn soll entlang eine sumpfzone entstehen.

nun noch eine frage zum filter.....laut den papieren ist dieser für teiche bis 7000 liter ausgelegt. bin mit dem auch sowas von zufrieden...denn habe wirklich glasklares wasser obwohl der filter nur 6x am tag für 30 minuten läuft (schaltuhr)

reicht der nicht doch aus ?

und noch ne frage.....vor den regentonnen möchte ich einen wasserfall aus bruchsteinen erreichten...auch um die tonnen etwas verschwinden zu lassen....kann man für einen wasserfall der nur dann laufen soll wenn man lust drauf hat...also kein dauerbetrieb... auch eine schmutzwassertauchpumpe nehmen die man unter einem drahtkorb (zum schutz der fische)  betreibt ?


gruss

borni


----------



## marcus18488 (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

Hallo Borni

für deinen Wasserfall kannst du auch eine Schmutzwasserpumpe verwenden, aber denk bitte an den Stromverbrauch. Falls du die mal durchlaufen lassen willst, dann wirst du bereits innerhalb kürzester Zeit anhand der Betriebskosten auf eine andere Pumpe zurückgreifen können. Für ein paar Stunden im Monat ist das o.k.

Zu den Bruchsteinen: Denk bitte daran, dass nicht alle Bruchsteine witterungsbeständig sind. Bei mir in der Gegend gibt es die weisse Jura (bin kein Steinkenner), und Bruchsteine von der Sorte werden durch Frost und Eis im Winter so stark beschädigt, dass nach ein paar Jahren nichts mehr davon übrigbleibt. 

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## borni66 (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hi marcus,

vielen dank für deine zeilen. den wasserfall möchte ich wirklich nur laufen lassen wenn man auch mal im garten bzw. am teich sitzt. schon richtig das die dinger sonst zuviel strom verbrauchen. hatte mir das mit einer funksteckdose und FB vorgestellt. 

was die bruchsteine angeht so habe ich die selben bereits um einen steingarten seid jahren liegen. bislang gabs keine abgeplatzen stücke oder verfall.

ich hänge nun mal eine skizze als foto an wie ich mir im groben den teich vorstelle.

mfg

borni66


----------



## Annett (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

Hallo Borni.

Für mich sah es auf Deinem Bild oben so aus, als läge der kleine Teich um einiges höher als der Rasen, daher mein Vorschlag. 

Was die Zeichnung anbelangt, könntest Du den Scan bitte weniger verkleinern.
Das Forum läßt max. 1024x1024 Pixel bei 244kB zu. Man kann zwar schon grob etwas erkennen, aber nicht alles lesen.

Zum vorhandenen Filter kann man wenig sagen, wenn man noch nicht mal ein Foto davon gesehen hat. :smoki
Eine Beschreibung des Innenlebens wäre auch sehr interessant. Ansonsten gehören die Fragen aber eher in den Technikbereich. 
Oftmals funktionieren kleinere Kauf-Filter "so gut", weil im Teich reichlich Pflanzen vorhanden sind, die den Filter entlasten.


----------



## borni66 (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hi annett,

ich habe nun einige male versucht die skizze in anderem format hochzuladen.

verkleinert, einige formate durchprobiert....aber nach dem klick auf "hochladen" fliege ich immer wieder raus.

naja...gibt schlimmeres 

o.k.   also wegen des filters...da werd ich mal sehen wie das laufen wird...ggf. werde ich mir da dann einen grösseren zulegen und den im bereich der regenfässer hinter dem wasserfall verstecken.

wenns am nächsten WE vom wetter her möglich ist werde ich die fläche mit langer richtlatte und wasserwaage "vermessen" und den wasserstand vom fertigteig auf die neue fläche übertragen. habe das heute schonmal ermittelt...der wasserspiegel liegt etwa 7 cm unterhalb der ziemlich ebenen rasenfläche. 

habe mich heute schon um einiges an material für den uferbau gekümmert. ein grosser baumarkt hier überlässt mir für einen kleinen obolus in die kaffeekasse alles was an steinen, platten mit kleinen beschädigungen da ist. also rasenkantensteine.....und stürze für türen/fenster...die ich sehr gut für den uferbau am rand es gehwegs und des grillplatzes verwenden kann. ich werde vor allem die stürze in der richtigen tiefe in sand verlegen und hierauf später dann eine doppelte reihe granitsteine darauf legen zwischen denen später die folie geklemmt wird und ziemlich gut verschwinden wird. 

freue mich sehr darauf anfangen zu können....aber ich muss gestehen...etwas muffensausen ob ich das alles so hinbekomme habe ich schon 


gruss

borni66


----------



## simon (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo borni
es wäre viel leichter für die teichpflege,wenn das wasser über der rasenhöhe liegt.
gruss simon


----------



## borni66 (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo...da bin ich mal wieder 

nun ist der herbst eingekehrt. die letzten tage habe ich mit organisieren, planen und DENKEN (lach) verbracht. und viiiieeeeel hier in forum gelesen.

Mein teichprojekt 2008/2009 bin ich schon zu teilen angegangen.

1. Material organisiert

2. konkrete gedanken zur ufergestaltung gemacht. Die Folie/vlies wird über den gemauerten rand gezogen. von der teichseite her kommt auf die folie dann kunstrasen, dann sand (substrat), dann in passender höhe ein basaltstein der noch etwas im wasser stehen wird. der basaltstein wird etwas über die ufermauer stehen. hinter den basaltstein kommt dann eine kiesdrainage. dann wird von aussen wieder erde angefüllt bis die gemauerten steine/folie verschwunden sind.hierauf soll dann wieder rasen wachsen. also wird nach meiner vorstellung nur noch ein teichrand aus basaltsteinen die zum teil im wasser stehen bleiben zu sehen sein und die basaltsteine sollen von oben dann teilweise mit rasen zuwachsen. dann eine sumpf/flachwasserzone 

3. mit richtlatte gewissenhaft den optimalen wasserspiegel der fertigteichwanne auf die neue fläche übertragen. hierzu habe ich holzpflöcke eingeschlagen deren oberkante den wasserspiegel markiert.

4. uferbereich vorbereitet und mit diversen stürtzen und platten eine solide grundlage für die ufersteine gebaut. 

5. steinrand aufgemauert

6. aus den basaltsteinen den sockel für meinen Wasserfall (V2A Blech) vorbereitet. das blech wird derzeit von einem bekannten mit einer schönen abrisskante versehen (abgerundet)  es ist ca. 40cm breit. das blech wird durch eine öfnnung die ich in den schwarzen kübel machen werde  mit etwas gefälle eingesetzt (zum teich hin und auf der hinteren innenseite des kübels verschraubt. das wasser kommt durch einen schlauchanschluss im boden des kübel und prallt zuerst mal unter das blech wodurch es gleichmäßig im kübel verteilt wird. bei entsprechenden wasserstand im kübel läuft es dann auf das blech, dann in den teich. die pumpe wird eine tauchpumpe sein (kein Dauerbetrieb) die ich später dann in einem schwarzen eimer plazieren werde und öben drüber dann ein netzt zum schutz vor dicken schmutz und natürlich damit keine fische zu schaden kommen.
wenn das blech eingebaut ist wird es rechts und links und auch darüber mit weiteren basaltsteinen verblendet. 
auf den kübel kommt ein edelstahl blech das mit dünnen schieferplatten beklebt wird. die passen sehr gut zu den basaltsteinen.

7. lücke für die teichverbindung (erst in 2009)

8. teichüberlauf /rohr unterirdisch zum abwasserkanal bereits verlegt

bin mal gespannt was ihr zu meinen bisherigen aktionen sagen werdet. bin für jede kritik oder verbesserungsvorschläge offen 

gruss und noch einen schönen feiertag 

borni


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo borni,

fleißig, fleißig  das wird bestimmt ein prachtstück von teich


----------



## borni66 (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

danke ....ich werd mir jedenfalls grösste mühe geben.

übrigens...was ich noch vegessen habe....im mittleren bereich wird eine brücke über den teich kommen.

sie ist 3,60m lang....balken und dielen sind schon geschnitten. werden noch ordentlich mit lasur behandelt. die brücke baue ich in der garage zusammen. 
die betonsockel sind schon gegossen. 
aber erst dann wenn man wegen dem wetter draussen nix mehr machen kann 

richtig gebuddelt wird erst im frühjahr 2009. darum wird der letzte uferrand auch erst nächstes jahr gemacht. mit freunden, ein schubkarrenderby direkt in einen container.


gruss

borni


----------



## borni66 (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo nochmals 

...in den letzten tagen habe ich immer wieder darüber gegrübelt wie ich die zukünftige teichfilterung gestalten soll.

ursprünglich hatte ich ja geplant den vorhandenen druckfilter zu verwenden...aber...der ist definitiv zu klein.

ich habe ja bisher einen fertigteich mit 1000 liter den ich mit dem neuen grossen teich per flansch und rohr verbinden wollte.

nun habe ich hier immer wieder gelesen und gelesen...und mir schwebt nun eine lösung vor....und hierzu möchte ich bitte eure meinungen haben...

also....entgegen meiner bisherigen planung möchte ich den neuen teich mit einem BA ausstatten. diesen möchte ich in den bisherigen teich führen (schwerkraft)....und dort soll sich mal der grobe schmutz ablagern...ausserdem soll der fertigteich mit reichlich planzen versehen werden. neben dem fertigteich hätte ich platz für eine 300 liter tonne (schwerkraft, eingebuddelt) die ich mit entsprechenden filtermedien füllen will. dort neben könnte ich noch eine etwas kleinere tonne verbuddeln....in der dann die pumpe ihren dienst tun könnte....die würde das wasser dann auf den bereits vorhanden (alten) bachlauf pumpen.

würde die filterung so sinn machen und auch effektiv sein ?

wäre dankbar wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet 

gruss

borni


----------



## borni66 (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

 

 hallo...ein kleines update 

is ja grausiges wetter...aber da wo es ging habe ich in der zwischenzeit noch ein paar kleinigkeiten erledigt.

1. filterkammer im benachbarten schuppen ausgehoben. ein provisorischer boden aus holz liegt drin, der später, wenn die filtertonnen optimal stehen durch einen betonboden ersetzt wird. die wände werden dann rundrum vermauert. obendrauf kommt ein zweiteiliger holzdeckel. 

2. mein wasserfall ist fertig  schon getestet (am fertigteich) mit einer 7600 liter pumpe. funktioniert super !!!

3. ja...und zum filter, habe mich wie ihr ja schon sehen könnt zu einem schwerkraftsystem entschlossen. bodenablauf und alles an flanschen habe ich schon bestellt und liegt bereit. die erste filtertonne ist mit flanschen bestückt. ich werde es mit zwei tonnen versuchen. erste tonne mit gelochtem bodeneinsatz, darüber dann 30er länge filterbürsten. zweite tonne mit hex und oben drüber dann noch eine filtermatte. von 2.tonne dann in einen eckigen neuen speisskübel in dem die pumpe(n) liegt und das wasser dann zum wasserfall pumpt. höhenunterschied hierbei nur ca. 50 cm. habe mir dafür eine pumpe mit 10.000 liter die stunde und nur 75 watt leistung ausgesucht die ich mir zu weihnachten wünschen werde 

alle filterbehälter werden mit 110er rohr verbunden. auch vom bodenablauf her. schmutzablauf ist in 50er ausgelegt. beim buddeln des grabens für die rohre vom teich in die filterkammer bin ich (glücklicherweise) auf das abwasserrohr der dachrinne gestoßen. hieran werden die schmutzabläufe angeschlossen und auch der überlauf des teichs. man muss auch mal glück haben  alle anschlüsse bekommen auch einen zugschieber. 

3. an pflanzen hatte ich glück...im gartencenter konnte ich 25 stück zum stückpreis von 1.-€ ergattern die ich ja für die uferbepflanzung brauche.

4. die brücke (3,60m) ist auch schon fertig und liegt in der garage. hier muss ich mir nur noch gedanken machen wie und aus was ich die sockel mache auf denen sie liegen wird. 

ich habe mal paar bilder gemacht.

ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken die hier ihre "geschichte" geschrieben haben...denn dadurch kann man viel lernen und bekommt ne menge anregungen. 

für verbesserungsvorschläge, anregungen, tips...oder egal was wäre ich dankbar und würd mich drüber freuen. 

gruss

borni66


----------



## borni66 (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo,

ich möchte mich mit einer frage an euch wenden.

meinen schwerkraftfilter habe ich soweit fertiggebaut.

nun stellt sich die frage nach der richtigen pumpe und dem passenden UVC.

Teichvolumen wird ca. 18.000 liter betragen. filter besteht aus zwei 203 liter regenfässern. das gefilterte wasser wird nach den tonnen in einem pumpenbehälter durch einen schlauch zu dem weiter oben zu sehenden wasserfall gepumt. hierfür benötige ich natürlich eine gewisse wassermenge damit das auch den gewünschten effekt hat. 

nun meine fragen:

1. wie stark sollte und muss die pumpe sein ?

2. ich will einen 36 watt UVC nach der pumpe zwischenhängen. Wieviel pumpenleistung geht hiuerdurch verloren ? bzw. wie hoch muss der max. durchfluss sein damit das alles mit der pumpe harmoniert ?


schon jetzt danke !

Gruss

borni


----------



## borni66 (16. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

....vier beiträge habe ich nun geschrieben...fragen gestellt...und in eineinhalb monaten keinerlei reaktion. 

dann machts wohl auch keinen sinn mehr hier was zu fragen oder den weiteren verlauf zu posten.

trotzdem danke für eure aufmerksamkeit !

borni


----------



## Martin J (16. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo borni ich würde ja gerne was schreiben hab aber leider keine ahnung will im frühjahr selber anfangen mit meinem teich umbau will den ein bisschen höher machen und will schwerkraft filter einbauen bin hier auch im forum auf der suche nach tipps und bilder wie ich sowas am besten machen könnte  ich denke mal das sich bestimmt noch andere die mehr zu dem thema wissen noch was zu deinem projekt schreiben
bis denn


----------



## Martin J (16. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

PS: mach bitte weiter mit den bildern und texten  die updates helfen mir und bestimmt anderen auch weiter


----------



## Christine (16. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*



borni66 schrieb:


> ....vier beiträge habe ich nun geschrieben...fragen gestellt...und in eineinhalb monaten keinerlei reaktion.
> 
> dann machts wohl auch keinen sinn mehr hier was zu fragen oder den weiteren verlauf zu posten.
> 
> ...



Hä?

Hallo Borni,

vielleicht leide ich ja an Wahrnehmungsstörungen, aber ich finde die Antworten z.B. von Mitch und Annett und einigen anderen als "keinerlei Reaktion" zu bezeichnen, reichlich unfair. Zumal Deine Fragen recht anstrengend zu lesen sind bzw. es recht anstrengend ist, die Fragen zu entdecken. 

Und das Du von gestern auf heute noch keine Antwort bekommen hast, liegt eventuell daran, dass zum einen jetzt zum Ende der Saison nicht mehr soviel Betrieb hier ist und zum anderen nicht jeder jeden Tag hier rein schaut. Und die Filterexperten erwarten in einem Thread mit dem Titel "Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden" nicht unbedingt eine Frage zu Filter und Pumpen. 

Mein Tipp für Dich: Ein  bisschen mehr Geduld und einen neuen, übersichtlichen Fragethread erstellen, statt


----------



## borni66 (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo martin....danke für deine freundlichen zeilen 

hallo blumenelse...

ich lese worte wie "anstrengend", "reichlich unfair" oder "wahrnehmungsstörungen", fragen seien schwer zu entdecken, ich solle einen neuen tread eröffnen usw. 

also...was die antworten von annett und mitch angeht...diese habe ich bekommen und mich dafür auch bedankt. seit der letzten antwort von mitch sind aber eineinhalb monate vergangen. somit ist meine anmerkung auch berechtigt ! wo bin ich den beiden gegenüber denn "reichlich unfair" ?

nun dazu es sei anstrengend fragen zu entdecken....am 15.10. habe ich bereits eine frage zum filter gestellt. in fast jedem post habe ich um kritik oder anregungen gebeten. 


desweiteren war mein post von gestern in keiner weise abwertend oder als angriff gemeint. ich lese mir hier seit vielen wochen alle möglichen beiträge durch und daran habe ich mich auch orientiert wenn ich hier gepostet habe. zum einen bebildert zum anderen habe ich versucht informativ zu schildern wie der teichbau vorran geht. wenn das nun als "anstrengend" erscheint nehme ich das mal so zur kenntnis.

den "Tip" werde ich beherzigen aber auch dir gebe ich einen...lies nochmal meine beiträge....dort sind einige klar gestellte fragen enthalten. 


sollten diese Fragen erneut nicht klar sichtbar sein....fehlt vielleicht wirklich ein stück wahrnehmung !

so....nun nicht für ungut...hoffe das ist geklärt !

gruss

borni


----------



## Christine (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

Hallo Borni,

dieser Beitrag hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/20 kommt halt einfach nur rüber nach dem Motto "beleidigte Leberwurst". Vielleicht war das nicht Deine Absicht. Nun gut. Hat für mich trotzdem ein Geschmäckle.

Wenn Du mal in die Statistik schaust: Dein Beitrag hat bisher 988 Hits. Das ist nicht unbedingt wenig. Nach den ersten Postings entwickelte sich der Thread eher zu einer Bau-Doku. Das ist schön und wird von vielen gerne angenommen. Aber am 15. November kommt dann plötzlich eine Frage, die - und das meinte ich - in einem neuen Thread besser aufgehoben gewesen wäre. Denn für die meisten Leser ist dies nunmal inzwischen die bereits erwähnte Baudoku.

Stell Deine Filter-Frage noch einmal separat in der Technik-Abteilung, gib die entsprechenden Bilder dazu und ich bin sicher, Du wirst auch Antworten bekommen. Vielleicht nicht sofort, denn jetzt wird es hier ruhiger, aber der eine oder andere Tipp kommt bestimmt. (Edit: wie ich gerade gesehen habe, hast Du diesen Rat schon befolgt ).


----------



## borni66 (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo,

nach langer zeit möchte ich ein paar bilder der kürzlich gemachen arbeiten einstellen. morgen kommt die folie rein. habe mich für fitestone EPDM entschieden.

beim teichfvlies hatte ich grosses glück. ein bekannter betreibt eine biogasanlage. beim silobau wurde unter die darin eingebrachte folie ein vlies verwendet. die stärke beträgt ca. 1cm. ich habe  ca. 90 qm günstig von ihm erworden.  habe jetzt noch einiges übrig, die genau menge müsste ich ausmessen. falls jemand von euch interesse hat, ich gebe den rest günstig ab.

hier ein paar aktuelle bilder von dieser woche:


----------



## mitch (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo borni,

na ist doch was aus der baustelle geworden   

das teichlein ist echt riesig geworden  die verbindung zum pflanzteich ist auch fertig - da fehlt wirklich nur noch die folie und das wasser.

na dann wünsch ich  mal gutes gelingen beim folien einlegen - bilder bitte ned vergessen


----------



## expresser (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

Hallo borni,

schnapp dir doch auch den Heißluftföhn und verschweiße das Vlies miteinander, dann bleibt es wo es sein soll beim Folie einlegen, außerdem macht das Spass!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/54

Bin schon gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## borni66 (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

so...
da bin ich wieder mit dem aktuellen stand und neuen fotos.

vielen dank an expresser wegen dem verschweissen des vlies....das war ein super tip !

letzten freitag wurde die EPDM folie verlegt. das klappte super, vor allem war es die richtige entscheidung für EPDM wegen der kurven im teichprofil.

bodenablauf und die anderen beiden durchfühungen wurden gewissenhaft verklebt. am samstag habe ich dann mittels standrohr (m.Wasseruhr) den teich gefüllt. es sind knapp 15 kubik geworden. ärgerlich war das sich der 110er zugschieber als undicht erwiesen hat. also musste ich nochmal die hälfte abpumpen und auf einen ersatz warten. der kam dann heute.

teich wurde wieder komplett gefüllt. gestern wurde die brücke mit angefertigten haltern auf den fundamenten befestigt. 

so schön das ist mit dem dicken vlies, bei meiner ufer-idee hat es mir einen strich durch die planung gemacht.

die zum anlegen von basaltsteinen vorgesehenen standflächen auf dem gemauerten teichrand sind durch die stärke des vlies sehr geschrumpft.

steine kann ich dort nur noch an ein paar stellen sicher plazieren.

darum stehe ich nun vor der frage...wie gestalte ich das ufer ? kiesfolie ist mir definitiv zu teuer und sieht auch etwas langweilig aus. hat jemand von euch eine idee was man da machen könnte ?

in den nächsten tagen gehts dann an die filteranlage. weiter bilder folgen dann.

gruss

borni66


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

Hallo Borni 66
das sieht ja schon richtig gut aus,
hast Du bei der Ufergestaltung schon mal an eine Ufermatte und Ufergraben gedacht?
Ich habs bei mir gemacht und bin recht begeistert, muß bei mir zwar alles noch
anwachsen, da ich erst letztes Jahr den Teich angelegt habe.
Ich schick Dir mal ein Bild mit.
Ansonsten noch frohes schaffen.

viele Grüße Markus


----------



## borni66 (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo markus,

das sieht bei dir ja richtig gut aus. natürlich habe ich an sowas gedacht....aber wie die bilder ja zeigen...bei der planung war das alles anders gedacht. für einen ufergraben hab ich keinen platz.

gruss

borni66


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

Hallo Borni.

Bezüglich Randgestaltung, schau Dir doch mal Thias ausführlichen Fach-Beitrag an. Vielleicht ist da was passendes dabei?


----------



## borni66 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo  nochmals,

habe mir nun einige gedanken gemacht bezüglich der randgestaltung.

werde heute mal einen versuch machen kunstrasen mit trass-mörtel zu bestreichen und diese oberfläche mit feinem kies bestreuen. zum wasser hin lasse ich den kies dann sanft auslaufen.

auf die art stecken die kiesel recht tief befestigt und lösen sich nicht wenn man den rand mal etwas reinigen möchte.

muss ich mir bei trass-zement sorgen wegen den wasserwerten machen  ?

gruss

borni


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

Hallo Borni.

Beantwortet das Deine Frage? 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=274533#post274533

Wenn der Mörtel genug Zeit zum Abbinden hatte, sollte der pH-Wert stabil bleiben.


----------



## borni66 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo zusammen,

hier ein paar aktuelle bilder des teichbaues. Randgestaltung ist soweit fast fertig. so richtig glücklich bin ich an manchen stellen nicht damit.

rundum ist rasen eingesäht und samen von __ wildblumen beigemischt. den kleinen tetra filter lasse ich zusätzlich laufen. nach anfänglicher trübung ist das wasser jetzt ziemlich klar.

in der nächsten woche werde ich noch die stufe zur brücke bauen und den wassereinlauf der wasserterassen des kleinen teichs fertigstellen.

in den kleinen teich kommen dann noch diverse pflanzen.

hinter dem gemauerten wassereinlauf kommen noch 2 wassertonnen mit jeweils 200 liter reserve.

wenns grün ist drumrum wirds sicher noch schöner aussehen.

hier ein paar aktuelle fotos:


----------



## Kermand (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

Hallo Borni,
habe deinen Thread mit Interesse gelesen - ist echt gut geworden!
Deinen Beitrag mit dem Kunstrasen, Trasszement und Kieselsteine drauf finde ich sehr interessant, mit dem Gedanken habe ich nämlich auch schon gespielt (bin noch bei der Teichplanung).
Hast du es bereits ausprobiert und hat es gut geklappt? auf deinen letzten Fotos sieht der Rand ja danach aus, als ob es geklappt hat...

Wäre schön, wenn du mir mal beschreiben könntest, wie das genau gemacht wird.

Vielen Dank,
Kerstin


----------



## borni66 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo kerstin,

freut mich wenn dir mein teich gefällt.

ich hab das mit dem kunstrasen ausprobiert. das ergebnis war eher ernüchternd. die steinchen halten nicht vernünftig drauf. habe mich dann in den berfeichen wo es nicht anders ging zum kauf fertiger steinfolie entschieden.

es gibt einige uferbereiche die ich noch umgestalten werde...die folie habe ich hierzu lang genug gelassen.

auf diese weise werde ich an einigen stellen noch etwas mehr sumpf und flachwasserzone gewinnen.

wenn du noch in der planung bist dann hast du ja noch alle möglichkeiten. falls du noch fragen hast stehe ich gern zur verfügung.

gruss

jörg


----------



## borni66 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo liebe leute 

hier nochmal ein kleines update und aktuelle fotos.

- bepflanzung erweitert
- der neu rasen lässt sich langsam blicken
- die olle steinfolie am wassereinlauf habe ich entfernt
- treppenstufen an die brücke sind fertig
- rechts und links unter den brückentrittbrettern jeweils eine lampe angebracht und bei der       gelegenheit auch gleich eine steckdose  damit man am grillplatz auch mal bissi strom in der nähe hat
- den kleinen bachlauf vom alten fertigteich in den neuen teich fertiggestellt

jetzt hoffe ich nur auf wärem und sonne damit die pflanzen ordentlich gedeihen. die seerosen haben es nicht mehr weit bis an die wasseroberfläche.

Die bepflanzung des alten kleinen teichs mache ich in der kommenden woche.

hier mal ne frage an die fachleute....der kleine teich soll ja als filterteich mitarbeiten. in ihm liegt eine 4500er pumpe die das wasser auf die wasserterassen pumpt. dieses wasser fliesst dann zurück in den grossen teich.

der zulauf in den kleinen teich erfolgt über das 110 er verbindungsrohr zwischen beiden teichen.

wenn die pumpe läuft kann man an der wasseroberfläche schön sehen wie das wasser aus dem grossen teich gezogen wird.

also meine frage ist:  welche pflanzen eignen sich besonders gut für einen filterteich ?

eine anmerkung noch   mit den plastikrosen und __ enten aus china habe ich absolut nix zu tun. das muss mal wohl eine frau sein....lach. die dinger __ fliegen im hohen bogen sobald das erste seerosenblatt an der oberfläche erscheint.:smoki

hier noch die fotos:

schönen feiertag noch !

gruss

Jörg


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

Hallo Jörg.


> also meine frage ist: welche pflanzen eignen sich besonders gut für einen filterteich ?


Schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3951
Oder such (per google) mit dem Wort Repositionspflanzen.
Hier gibt es noch in der Exceldatei die Spalte "Wasserklärend". Das dürften ebenfalls entsprechende Pflanzen sein. 

Kurz zusammengefasst würde ich sagen: Je mehr Biomasse eine Pflanze aufbauen kann, desto mehr Nährstoffe muss sie dem Wasser dabei entziehen. 



> - rechts und links unter den brückentrittbrettern jeweils eine lampe angebracht


Zeig doch mal - z.B. im Dunklen! 


Ich hoffe für Dich, dass Deine Steinfolie mehr taugt, als die anderer.... oftmals fallen die Steinchen schon im ersten Jahr ab.


----------



## borni66 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo annett,

danke für die tips und links.

fotos im dunkeln folgen in kürze.

war heute den ganzen tag nochmal am teich und gestern auch 5 stunden. mir hatte das ufer mit der steinfolie einfach nicht gefallen.

da ich die folie an den rändern eher grosszügig drangelassen und verbuddelt hatte hab ich mir gedacht....nein...für einen kompromiss der mir nicht richtig gefällt war das alles zu aufwendig, tu teuer.

darum habe ich an 2 stellen (auf einer länge von ca. 5 metern die aufgemauerten uferrandsteine weggemacht und das ufer flach mit einer flachwasser u. sumpfzone versehen.

(bilder folgen)

die arbeit hat sich wirklich gelohnt. keine öden folienwände mehr und genug platz für eine schöne randbepflanzung.

gruss

jörg


----------



## borni66 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo nochmals,

hier die versprochenen bilder nach dem "kleinen Umbau"

gruss

jörg


----------



## borni66 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo liebe teichfreunde,

heute nochmal ein paar aktuelle bilder von meinem teich. einige kleine optische änderungen habe ich noch vorgenommen.

wasser ist schön klar und die planzen wachsen prächtig.

@Annett auch ein paar bilder mit beleuchtung. (die bilder sind schon etwas älter) 

Meine Goldies habe ich inzwischen in gute Hände abgegeben und ein paar kois eingesetzt.

grüsse

Jörg


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo jörg,

na das umbauen hat doch  gelohnt - ist echt klasse geworden


----------



## borni66 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo zusammen,

nochmal ein kleines update. irgendwie wird man mit einem teich wohl nie fertig 

es ist schön alles wachsen zu sehen und dann sitzt man stundenlang und geniesst einfach nur. ich würde es immer wieder machen so ein kleines stück natur in den garten zu holen.

durch die suche nach Koi`s in einem kleinanzeigenforum habe ich sogar noch eine freundschaft zu einem anderen teichbesitzer gefunden. von ihm habe ich einige junge kois aus eigener zucht erworben. nun hat er schonwieder ca. 500 jungfische.

meine gesamten goldies habe ich in gute hände gegeben und nun sind nur noch kois im teich. einige der jungfische werde ich im nächsten oder übernächsten jahr verkaufen müssen da der teich dann überbesetzt wäre.

wie man auf den anderen bildern sieht hatte ich springbrunnen im teich, aber der drang es naturnah zu gestalten setzt sich immer mehr durch.

in einem nahen grossen steinbruch habe ich mir einen stein ausgesucht (ca. 200kg) und diesen dort durchbohren lassen. im teich habe ich durch flies, betonplatten und einen Pflanzring einen sicheren stand aufgebaut.

den stein haben wir mit hilfe einer dicken bohle auf den teich geschafft und dann mit vereinten kräften aufgesetzt.

ich hab hierzu mal ein bild gemacht.

grüsse aus korbach

Jörg


----------



## borni66 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo liebe teichfreunde,

aufmerksam verfolge ich einige teichbaudokus hier im forum. immer wieder bekommt dadaurch neue ideen, anregungen und tips.

wie ihr wisst habe ich meine teicherweiterung in diesem frühjahr begonnen und dachte eigentlich....ja...so ist alles schön und gut....und lasse es nun so.

im laufe der wochen kam immer mehr der wunsch auf möglichst keinen beton oder gemauerte steine am wasser zu haben.

darum habe ich mich entschlossen den gemauerten wassereinlauf zu entfernen und einen kleinen naturstein-wasserfall zu bauen.

im nahen steinbruch habe ich mir hierzu 2 steine ausgesucht. den oberen stein habe ich mit einem durchmesser von 7cm durchbohren lassen. wegen der grösse des lochs quillt so das wasser sehr ruhig heraus. bei dem wasser handelt es sich ja um das gepumpte, gefilterte wasser aus dem schwerkraftfilter. ich finde den verlauf und auch die ansicht viel natürlicher.

damit das wasser nicht "um die steine herum" läuft an den kanten habe ich mit der flex 2 tropfkanten eingeschliffen. so findet man es auch bei fensterbänken oder treppen an der unterseite.

im laufe der nächsten woche werden die beiden steine noch von weiteren steinen umlegt um den eindruck zu erwecken das das wasser aus einer "echten" quelle kommt.

der rest meines teiches hat sich sehr gut entwickelt. 2 sonnensegel habe ich angebracht und das wasser ist so schön klar. 

im nächsten jahr gebe ich (muss) einige kois ab.

ich wünsche allen einen sonnigen tag im garten und am teich.

hier ein paar aktuelle bilder:


----------



## borni66 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich mit neuem Folienteich verbinden*

hallo liebe teichfreunde...

nach längerer zeit möchte ich mich auch mal wieder melden. es gibt ein paar kleinere neuigkeiten von denen ich gern berichten möchte.

wie ihr auf den fotos des letzten jahres sehen konntet hatte ich ja ursprünglich nur einen kleinen fertigteich und daneben einen aus naturstein und beton gemauerten "Steinklotz" mit kleineren wassertreppchen. 

im letzten jahr habe ich ja dann den neuen, gösseren teich "angebaut".  so nach und nach habe ich immer wieder was geändert, umgestaltet....ich wollte es gern verwachsen und so gut es geht naturnah und bepflanzt haben. den kleineren, bisherigen fertigteich wollte ich als zusätzlichen pflanzenfilter einsetzen.

nachdem der harte frost meinem "steinhaufen" den rest gegeben hat hab ich nun im april den hammer rausgeholt und den berg beseitigt. die obere hälfte des fertigteichs habe ich mit der flex abgeschnitten und den gewonnenen platz rundum als sumpf u. flachwasserzone gestaltet.habe hierzu eine folie mit flies drunter verlegt. bei der gelegenheit habe ich das 100er verbindungsrohr zwischen dem kleinen und grossen teich noch mit einem zugschieber versehen. so kann ich bei reinigungsarbeiten mal die fische umsetzen. 

im mai habe ich 4 kois erworben. sie sind 6 jahre alt und in der gröse zwischen 40 -55 cm. zwei könnt ihr auf den fotos sehen. 

falls ihr noch tipps, anregungen bezüglich bepflanzung usw. habt....würde mich freuen.

also das war`s soweit das kleine update.

liebe grüsse

jörg


----------

